# any recommendations? Need help



## johnny151 (Mar 1, 2012)

I have one male betta in a 10 gallon tank. With filter etc. Silk plants and a nice cave for him. I'm constantly getting yelled at to add another fish because for some reason, I'm getting told hes lonely LOL. 

I eventually did want to get another fish, but I don't know what I can house with him in his tank...

-What kind of fish I can add that he won't fight with? 
(I don't want neon Tetras, I also know Plecos get HUGE)

-How many fish can I add? or am I better off leaving him alone?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

All I know of that can be housed with a male (other than snails and shrimp and ADF's) are schooling species, so you'd only be able to pick one type of fish and add a 4-6 of them.

Rasboras, white cloud minnows, dwarf cories, oto's, khuli loaches, mollies, or hatchetfish

There are actually a decent amount of choices, but you need to look for something that is peaceful and not too colorful


----------



## johnny151 (Mar 1, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> All I know of that can be housed with a male (other than snails and shrimp and ADF's) are schooling species, so you'd only be able to pick one type of fish and add a 4-6 of them.
> 
> Rasboras, white cloud minnows, dwarf cories, oto's, khuli loaches, mollies, or hatchetfish
> 
> There are actually a decent amount of choices, but you need to look for something that is peaceful and not too colorful


o0o :-D I don't mind schooling one kind of fish. But do you know if I can house a school of fish of 4-6 in a ten gallon tank? or i can do 3-4 with the one betta?


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

khuli loaches, i love these guys but my lps dont have them


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I think it depends on the fish. I thought I knew my betta guy pretty well. I added a school of 5 neons. He got so stressed. Then developed ich. Treated the tank and put the tetras in my 30g tetra tank. My betta never got rid of the ich. I was treating it and the malachite medicine that I bought and it was not working, he passed :/


Now, my females they are doing great with a snail. I have two little ladies in a 5gallon.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

You could do a school of 4-5 plus ur betta and be safe


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would only Reccemend Pygmy Cories. But they are moderate to care for fish.


----------



## johnny151 (Mar 1, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I would only Reccemend Pygmy Cories. But they are moderate to care for fish.


What do they require for care? They seem like the best option and I like them =)

Can they thrive with silk plants? I'm not interested in live ones. I'm to worried and paranoid my tank will be overrun by those pesky snails.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

They will be fine as long as you get bottom feeder tablets for them to munch on. Other than that their care is the same as betta's, places to how and clean, warm water.
They do prefer sand, but as long as the gravel isn't sharp you will be okay!


----------



## johnny151 (Mar 1, 2012)

Fishybitty said:


> I think it depends on the fish. I thought I knew my betta guy pretty well. I added a school of 5 neons. He got so stressed. Then developed ich. Treated the tank and put the tetras in my 30g tetra tank. My betta never got rid of the ich.* I was treating it and the malachite medicine that I bought and it was not working, he passed* :/
> 
> 
> Now, my females they are doing great with a snail. I have two little ladies in a 5gallon.


I am sorry to hear that. 
Are you planning on getting another male soon?


----------



## johnny151 (Mar 1, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> They will be fine as long as you get bottom feeder tablets for them to munch on. Other than that their care is the same as betta's, places to how and clean, warm water.
> They do prefer sand, but as long as the gravel isn't sharp you will be okay!


Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! ;-) 

You guys on this forum are awesome :-D very informative and helpful Thank you all


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Johnny151- I'm not sure. I cried cause I feel its my fault. My boyfriend said no more after that. (lol) but we will see.


(forgot to quote it)


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

Not otos - 20 gallon MINIMUM for them.

Dwarf cories are really your only option unless you upgrade to a 20 gallon.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

But you dont NEED a tankmate for Bettas.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

fishy314 said:


> Not otos - 20 gallon MINIMUM for them.
> 
> Dwarf cories are really your only option unless you upgrade to a 20 gallon.


 Pygmy Cories work in a 10G.


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

That's what I said.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Whoops sorry I thought you said no Dwarf Cories.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Oops, I just saw I said "places to how" instead of places to hide. Just wanted to clear that up real fast!

Goodluck with your pygmy cories!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would reccoomend IAL with them.


----------

